# How long can we stay?



## Liz&Bill (May 15, 2008)

Hi, We are travelling to Oregon shortly to purchase a second home. We are ex pats living in Spain. Can anyone confirm that we are allowed to spend six months a year in the US travelling on a B2 Visa. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's not a simple question. A B2 visa will allow you to enter the US for a period of up to six months (possibly as much as a year), but that is subject to determination by the immigration agent on your arrival. 

The B visas come with a "presumption" that you actually want to stay in the US forever... which you must overcome by "proving" to the immigration official that you have compelling reasons to leave when you say you will: your home in Spain, family and friends in Spain and/or the UK (or wherever you are from), business interests that would require your return, etc. etc.

It is possible to do the "six month splits" as you are proposing, but each time you enter the US you have to convince the immigration officials again that you are indeed going to leave on time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

You should be OK, however just keep in mind that the Visa does not guarantee you entry to the US every time; it's up to the port official as to whether or not they feel the status is being abused and they can deny you entry at any time.

However as long as you can demonstrate that you have strong financial ties in Spain and that you have no thoughts of immigration to the US then I'd imagine you'll be fine however there's always the possibility that you'll not be.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Liz&Bill said:


> Hi, We are travelling to Oregon shortly to purchase a second home. We are ex pats living in Spain. Can anyone confirm that we are allowed to spend six months a year in the US travelling on a B2 Visa. Thanks.


It's actually 180 days per visit rather than 6 months per year.


----------

